# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Ikan SQ must GO.....

## setia_budi

Selamat pagi....! dihadapkan pada kenyataan padatnya populasi..maka saya harus melego ikan-ikan kesayangan...semoga dapat menemukan pemilik baru dan mencapai potensi maksimalnya.

Buat yang berminat; silahkan PM or 
email : [email protected] or sms : 08179318058 or bbm : 30B4A075....
Thx

*1. Showa Isa 43cm - Breeder Certificate*

Prestasi : Best In Size 2nd Semarang Young Koi Show

*2.  Kohaku Ginrin Ogata 27cm*

Prestasi : Best in Size Rancamaya; juara 2 Semarang Young Koi Show

*3. Kohaku Momotaro 34cm*


*4. Kohaku Hoshikin 41cm - Breeder Certificate*


*5. Kohaku Sakai Jumbo Tosai 44cm - Breeder Certificate*


*6. Beppu Sanke 27cm*


*7. Omosako Shiro a 27 cm - Breeder Certificate*


*8. Omosako Shiro b 27cm - Breeder Certificate*


*9. Tancho Ogata 35cm*


Satu lagi..not SQ...tapi mungkin bisa jadi calon indukan....nantinyaa :Sing: 
*10. Kujaku Omosako - Breeder Certificate*


Buat yang berminat; silahkan PM or 
email : [email protected] or sms : 08179318058 or bbm : 30B4A075....
Thx

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gooosy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## willyandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Om Budi, PM ya harga nya ...

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rudy sofandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

om,.tolong email harganya dunk ke [email protected]    atau sms ke 087 888 083063.

thanks om Setia Budi

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## haryoseto79

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ebot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## williamshw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prabajati

om boleh dikirim ke [email protected]
tks ya

----------


## bruly

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

